# Mental Health Therapy France



## mem1476

Hi all,

I've seen some past conversations on this topic but haven't come across anything more recent. I am an American citizen partnered with a French citizen. We currently live temporarily in France, but plan to head back to North America soon (Canada or US, pending status/visa challenges). We might someday want to return to France, though nothing is set in stone.

I am looking to return to school to get a mental health degree. In the US, psychologists, counselors, social workers, marriage/family therapists, etc. are all able to be licensed to practice psychotherapy. It's my understanding that in France, only "psychologues" and "psychotherapeutes" are able to practice psychotherapy. My preferred school programs for various reasons are in Social Work and Counseling, though with seemingly limited prospects for potential future work in France, I'm hesitating to take the leap back to school. I've considered a Psychology degree, though this would likely mean jumping straight into a PhD program in Canada/US, which I don't know if I want to commit to that many more years of schooling, money, etc. Here are my questions/curiosities:

1) If you have a Masters or Doctoral degree in Psych from an accredited university in the US or Canada, what is the process like to get credentialed in France to practice? Is it essentially guaranteed to work provided you're willing to put in the time and money and headache to do it? Is it possible your credentials will never be recognized in France?

2) If I obtained a Masters in Counseling in the US, became licensed in a US state, then moved to France, what might my work prospects look like? Could I work as a "psychotherapeute?" 

3) I've heard that "sophrologie" is fairly common in France, though I haven't heard much about it in the US. Is this something I could do in France with a MS in Counseling from the US? What about "coaching" in a professional context? Or guidance counseling in a school/university setting? What are the required credentials for these jobs in France and are they regulated professions?

4) If I obtained a Masters in Social Work in Canada, became licensed in Canada (BC), then moved to France, what might be my work prospects? Would I be able to practice as a "psychotherapeute?" Any other work prospects in counseling/therapy, or would this push me strictly into more case manager, nonprofit/"association," and government agency roles?

Looking for any knowledge and experience out there!
Thanks,
M


----------



## Bevdeforges

Since you have been living in France, I'll assume to speak French to a reasonable degree. What I would suggest is that you do a bit of research on the sites that guide students toward the requirements of the various professions - for example, Psychothérapeute – Découvrez la fiche métier (études, salaire, missions, qualités requises...) - L'Etudiant (there are others).

The use of the titles psychotherapeute, psychologue, etc. are pretty strictly controlled in France, so getting a feel for what the requirements are for French students looking to enter the profession will give you a better idea of what may or may not be transferable from either Canada or the US. From others we've had through here in the past, I get the impression that you will have to have a masters or doctorate in very specific areas. And I don't believe that Counseling or Social Work would transfer. 

You may also find this page from the Agence Regionale de Santé (Ile de France) useful Usage du titre de psychothérapeute


----------



## mem1476

Bevdeforges said:


> Since you have been living in France, I'll assume to speak French to a reasonable degree. What I would suggest is that you do a bit of research on the sites that guide students toward the requirements of the various professions - for example, Psychothérapeute – Découvrez la fiche métier (études, salaire, missions, qualités requises...) - L'Etudiant (there are others).
> 
> The use of the titles psychotherapeute, psychologue, etc. are pretty strictly controlled in France, so getting a feel for what the requirements are for French students looking to enter the profession will give you a better idea of what may or may not be transferable from either Canada or the US. From others we've had through here in the past, I get the impression that you will have to have a masters or doctorate in very specific areas. And I don't believe that Counseling or Social Work would transfer.
> 
> You may also find this page from the Agence Regionale de Santé (Ile de France) useful Usage du titre de psychothérapeute


Hey Bev,

Thanks for sharing those websites. I poked around and it seems I would not be able to call myself a psychtherapeute unless I get a psych degree, and even then sounds like there would be a good many hurdles to jump through. Discouraging, certainly. 

Do you know of anyone or heard stories about Licensed Professional Counselors (LPC in the US) moving to France? Any ideas on what lines of work they may end up in, knowing that they can't practice psychotherapy? For example, what formation might a conseilleur d'orientation in a school have done? Could that job be done by an LPC from the US perhaps?

Thanks for your help,
M


----------



## Bevdeforges

You have to get a little bit creative if you have anything other than the exact sort of diploma they expect in these things. Many years ago, I knew (online) a couple of psychologists (Clinical psychologists, I think they were) from the US who came to live in the south of France and were trying to set up a practice of some sort. They did set up some sort of a practice - but ultimately got the opportunity to work as school psychologists in a private school in the area. 

This was a long time ago and I can't recall exactly what their educational background was (possibly PhDs in Psychology) but I do remember that they had to go through the local prefecture to get whatever certification they needed. Psychology isn't my line of work so I probably didn't really ever understand exactly the process they had to go through.

Key to all of this is finding out what the various governing boards and "orders" are and contacting them to see what is and isn't possible in terms of transfer of qualifications in a quasi medical field like psychology.


----------



## Lydi

mem1476 said:


> For example, what formation might a conseilleur d'orientation in a school have done?


You need a _licence en psychologie_ (minimum) and there is a _concours_ for the very few places available each year.
To be able to sit the _concours_, you need French or EU nationality and if you become a _conseiller d'orientation - psychologue_ (COP), you would have _fonctionnaire_ status.

There are a couple of universities in France that prepare for the job once you've passed the concours, including this one in Lille.


----------



## mem1476

Hi Bev and Lydi,

Thanks for your insight. 
Lydi, do you know if it is possible to be a conseilleur d'orientation without a formation in psychologie? For example, is there another type of conseilleur d'orientation that is not a COP, but rather a CO...other?
Otherwise, do you know what an expat with Masters in Counseling (from US) might find in terms of job prospects in France without returning to school for a French specific degree/formation?

Thank you for your help!
Molly


----------



## dvorahcarrasco

Can a Licensed Mental Health Therapist here in the states set up their own private practice in France or an online private practice devoted to expats until they become more fluent in French without going through more education and testing.


----------



## Bevdeforges

To set up nearly any kind of "therapy" or "mental health" practice in France, you need to be properly registered as a "profession liberale" and with whatever "board" handles the rules for your line of work. It will depend quite a bit on exactly what your qualifications (generally academic type qualifications) are and what the closest equivalent professional title covers what you will be doing. 

And, in very general terms, you should probably expect to have to do some level of re-training, if only to understand where your particular metier fits into the national health care system.


----------

